# Top Secret Pen



## greeneyedblackcat (Dec 22, 2013)

I just finished this desk pen set for my lovely wife's Christmas present ,a custom kitless Queen chess piece set (because she is my Queen if U know what I mean , it stands six inches tall and over 2" at the base. She doesn't frequent IAP so there is little chance I will blow my cover. Sorry about the crappy pictures, I took them with my cell phone. Ill try to take better ones after Christmas.  Hope U like it>>>>>>>GEBC


----------



## InvisibleMan (Dec 22, 2013)

That's really cool!  It will be a big hit for sure..


----------



## Alzey (Dec 22, 2013)

Brilliant design and awesome execution. I am sure she will love it.


----------



## Russknan (Dec 22, 2013)

I agree with all of the above. Nice job! Russ


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 22, 2013)

Like they told me on my last posted pen.  

That should have been saved for the Birthday Bash.  Inspiring pen.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2013)

Looks great Jim and it's also great to see you about again. :biggrin:


----------



## Dustygoose (Dec 22, 2013)

That's a cool idea.  Great job too!!!


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 22, 2013)

That is crazy Jim!!! Great thought and execution...no way that could have been easy!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome back! - Nice stuff as usual.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 22, 2013)

Great work indeed!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Dec 22, 2013)

I cant bring it in to photo it with a real camera so here's One more bad cell phone picture taken out in the shop.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Dec 28, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Looks great Jim and it's also great to see you about again. :biggrin:


 Nice to be back


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 6, 2014)

Man. You're going to score brownie points with this one! Cha-ching!


----------

